# Pregnancy after thyroid cancer and TT



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been thinking about one last baby for our family. I'm scared to tell people about this, because we already have four, two boys and two girls. Plenty of kids, right? Well, I think four kids is a nice big family too, but I can't stop thinking that we should have one more.

My mom is very concerned and thinks it is a bad idea. She's worried about the morning sickness and having to wait to eat after taking my medication, since an empty stomach makes me sick while pregnant.

One of the main reservations that I have is that I no longer have a thyroid and have had thyroid cancer. MY RAI was over 18 months ago, so that is not a concern. I have done lots of reading online and from what I can tell, it is just fine to have a baby after thyroid cancer and TT. BUT, I am wondering if any of you have any anecdotal information that I am not aware of.

I asked my endo about it, and he said pregnancy would be just fine. I would have to inform then right away, get labs and adjust my dose.

So, other concerns aside, could you please help me sort out the medical aspect of being pregnant again? I so appreciate your input!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Never been pregnant, so I'm not sure I can address your concerns. However, you don't HAVE to take your thyroid meds in the morning. If you do better in the evening on an empty stomach, you could take them then. Or heck, you could take them in the middle of the night. So there are options...and you know your body best.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

^ what Octavia said 

I'm not good at advice since I have spent a good portion of my years actively avoiding pregnancy, but PLENTY of people have happy, healthy pregnancies post-cancer.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I take my replacement med's in the middle of the night when I wake up.

7 is completion and God Bless you should you go forward with your decision. I wasn't brave enough to have more than 2;


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Yes, I think I would switch and take the meds at night or the middle of the night. I guess I was hoping that someone on here had successfully been pregnant after thyroid cancer and could just let me know how it went. Do you know of anyone on here who has done that?



Lovlkn said:


> 7 is completion and God Bless you should you go forward with your decision. I wasn't brave enough to have more than 2;


Thank you for your kind words. One of the main reasons I am considering this is because I have had 3 distinct dreams about another baby and other spiritual impressions as well.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Julia,

I'm SURE someone on this board has had a successful pregnancy post-thyca, but I can't think of a regular poster off the top of my head. Since this board is dedicated to thyroid disease generally, we don't have as many thyca folks. However, if you scoot on over to the Thyroid Cancer Survivors' Association boards, there are dozens upon dozens of posts about pregnancy and thyroid cancer: http://www.inspire.com/groups/thyca-thyroid-cancer-survivors-association/discussions/active/


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Great suggestion, joplin.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for pointing me in that direction Joplin!

I just checked over there and found just what I was looking for. Thank you. Google was no help at all, but you were. So thanks.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Julia, I wish I had answers for you. I too am looking to get pregnant after Thyroid Cancer and TT. I had my TT May 7 2014. They wanted to give me RAI to be safe, but I am 42 years old and want another kid in the worst way. Our plan was to try in Oct, before I found out that I had cancer. So I am still hell bent in getting prego- it is my last try. But every dr. keeps telling me that although for Thyroid cancer I am considered young to get pregnant I am old. But, my doctor's had a meeting and decided that after my Whole Body scan came back with .4% uptake in my throat area and no where else- we will keep an eye on my throat, but that in Sept I will try to get pregnant.

My question to you, is what prenatal vitamins did you take and when? When I was trying to conceive for my daughter- I prepped my body 8 months before we tried. I started my prenatals in Feb and would get sick. So, I moved to Freeda pre natals at www.freedavitamins.com . They have the prenatal broken down into four tiny pills. So I was able to take two in the morning and two in the evening- I had mild nausia in the morning everyday after I got pregnant. So, if you find that switching the time of day for your thyroid meds are not helping you, you may want to look into your prenatals. Some people that I spoke to that had bad morning sickness once they switched to the four tiny pills- found that they didn't get so sick. Just a thought.

I just bought one ovulating kit to see if I am still. Now I may be too old to have eggs, but I am ovulating just fine-even though my meds are still not balanced and I am still losing my hair (thank God I have a lot of hair).

I would love to keep in touch to give eachother support. Please message me if you'd like.
Ta


----------

